# 10 days



## I give up (Jul 22, 2016)

I am free for the next 10 days it's summer in NYC anyone got a good idea?


----------



## Notmyname (Jul 22, 2016)

Here's one. Do whatever the fuck you want. That's the whole point right? Google shit going on around you and go do that if you want. Wander and talk to as many interesting strangers as you can . If you see something interesting go get a closer look. Go Down a street you've never been on. Play Pokemon GO and don't get hit by a car. Whatever. It's really not that hard once you realize how easy it is.


----------



## Free Jones (Jul 23, 2016)

nyc is never short on places to just walk. u can get a subway pass or not, and just take the subways to diff spots and see bunches of shit. central park in the morning, Bryant park in afternoon and big library across the street from that were some favorites. Brooklyn and long island city have a pulse at night that is awesome, sometimes dangerous tho, also walking across the bridges at night and seeing manhattan awesome. queens has cheap food and the best bars where nobody speaks English and u get slipped fake money and happy hour last half the day. u can buy single cigarettes from the stores. central park usually has free things going on all summer like art-house movies at night, as does Bryant park. free lectures at the library. tons of local art galleries. if u like walking around for a while ur bound to find something cool and not have to spend a lot of money. btw food in manhattin is super expensive but they thro away so much there are large groups of dumpster divers who case the city.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 23, 2016)

Discover a magical dumpster that gets filled with awesome shit every day and isn't locked down too tight.


----------



## deleted user (Jul 23, 2016)

Check out c squat and some of the anarchist bookstores near by like bluestockings. There are some cool in city wwoof farms you can pop into, do some work while learning stuff and getting fed. I'd say go check out some of the asylums on LI like pilgrim state or Kings park, but be ready to spend some $ to get out there and then be ready to deal with a whole lot of trouble (police, gangs, tweakers, etc). If anything check it out with a friend. If you do decide, PM me I can give you some tips to not get caught/jumped and about the buildings. Also I believe the art history museum only cost a donation of like 2$ to see on Wednesdays. That's worth seeing


----------



## Mankini (Jul 23, 2016)

Camp Hero. Also the Cloisters are cool if you can sneak in.


----------

